# Another recall



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's another recall:

Pet Treats With Salmonella Recalled

Monday, April 02, 2007
By The Associated Press

WASHINGTON — A pet food company announced Monday a nationwide recall of dog, cat and ferret treats that could be contaminated with salmonella. The bacteria could infect both animals and people handling the food.

The announcement is unrelated to the more extensive recall of melamine-tainted dog and cat food that led to kidney failure in pets around the country.

Eight in One Inc., a division of United Pet Group Inc., is recalling all packages of Dingo Chick'N Jerky, Dingo Kitty Chicken Jerky and Dingo Ferret Chicken Jerky.

Salmonella can cause serious infections in pets and children, the elderly and people with weakened immune systems. In pets, salmonella can cause diarrhea, fevers, vomiting, loss of appetite, lethargy and abdominal pain. Animals that do not get sick can infect other pets or humans.

The bacteria could also infect people handling the pet treats. Humans infected with the salmonella can experience fever, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea and abdominal cramps. It could also cause more serious problems such as arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation and urinary tract problems.

Eight in One has received a report of a dog infected by salmonella, which lead to further testing of this product. Some, but not all, of the samples tested were contaminated.

The treats were sold around the country at Target, PetSmart and other stores. The company asks consumers to throw away unused portions of the jerky treats. To obtain a refund, call 888-232-9889.
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----




__._,_.___ 
Messages in this topic (1) Reply (via web post) | Start


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

UGH!







What is going on with the pet food? Thank goodness I don't buy those treats for Tango,Tillie or my cat Muffin, but this is really getting scary!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree! This is just getting out of control! Is nothing testing before it goes in our furbutt's mouths?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

This is ridiculous!!! What the He11 is the gov doing?
My dtr's freinds have eatten some of those chicken jerky treats(you know boys







) so now I guess the dogs will get the human jerky treats. I am serious, maybe I can find some or even make some..(God forbidd that would definitely be a food recall.







)
Is any one throwing away ALL their dogs treats?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">It is beginning to look like home cooking is the way to go for now. Maybe this will be what it takes to make some changes in the industry standards.</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">It is beginning to look like home cooking is the way to go for now. Maybe this will be what it takes to make some changes in the industry standards.</span>[/B]


I sure hope so-something needs to be done because this is an outrage to me!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy eats the Dingo Dental bones in chicken flavor, so I think he is safe......I have not gotten them in awhile anyway, I usually order them from Petedge and I haven't gotten an order for a few months.......I have one ready to go, now I am going to take out the Dingo bones..just in case!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> This is ridiculous!!! What the He11 is the gov doing?
> My dtr's freinds have eatten some of those chicken jerky treats(you know boys
> 
> 
> ...


I give Tango and Tillie the Old Mother Hubbard biscuits and those are not on the recall list and hopefully they will not end up on there! I agree...this is getting to be VERY ridiculous!


----------

